# All around spinning reel?



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

What, in your opinions, would be the best all-around spinning reel for inshore fishing. Mainly targeting reds, trout or fishing small live bait around docks for whatever may bite. Thanks!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

stradic ci4


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Spheros, best reel for the money.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Penn ssv4500LL


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

These two for $20 ea..


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> Spheros, best reel for the money.


 
Same here after working on all of them..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spheros or Battle


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

jaster said:


> These two for $20 ea..


what size are those??


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont want to Derail Colton... thread, let me find the link. http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/2-penn-cv-6000-custom-rod-210370/


----------



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

Not bothering me a bit jaster. Just narrowing my search in case we move down lol. I'll build my own rods, just want to get an idea of what to look at for reels


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

goheel said:


> stradic ci4


I just picked up the CI4+ 3000 and it is sweet. Very light.

I also like my stradic FJs. I have a 4000 and two 5000


----------

